

Three FinTech Startups - ishikaalani
http://www.forbes.com/sites/yoavvilner/2015/06/18/3-fintech-startups-youll-hear-about-soon-enough/2/

======
JensRantil
Page doesn't seem to work. I get "undefined". Which are the companies
mentioned?

~~~
urs2102
The three are: CrediFi, City Falcon, and TransferWise.

